# Fishing Tackle Swap Meet



## squidder (Jan 25, 2011)

There will be a fishing tackle swap meet the 25th of February at 0700 at the new Broxons Outdoors location on hwy 98 in Navarre, Florida across from Ace Hardware. This is easy to find and is right off the south side of Hwy 98. This will be Broxons grand Re-opening and it is the day James has set aside for the meet. Bring anything fishing related you want to sell or trade or even fishing related services, a table to setup on and have fun. I will have Custom 302s, 402, 306s and many Mitchell parts like manual kits, crosswind discs, 306 manual kits etc...as well as Penn 706s and all kinds of Penn 704/706 parts like handles, manual kits, gears, bearings etc...Hope to see you all there!


----------



## squidder (Jan 25, 2011)

Just a reminder the swap meet is next Saturday 25 Feb. Hope to see you there! I have had many people chime in and tell me they will be there.


----------



## squidder (Jan 25, 2011)

Remember, the swap meet is rain or shine! The breeze way is huge and can accomodate all! See you there!

Rick C.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Missed the swap meet. Anyone know of anymore in the near future?


----------

